# Pics of Mork and Mindy



## jay87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi There,
I've been lurking here for a little while having recently got 2 Kittens, and thought i'd share some pics with you guys. We got them from my partner's mum under the impression they were boy and girl, hence the names. We have since found out that Mork is a 'she' though! Their mum is a Black American Shorthair, so where they get their looks from I think


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds very familiar, mine were supposedly brother and sister - Turned out Pandora was actually a boy! 

The name's stuck though, we had him for six weeks before realising lol. Couldn't bare to change it after that long.

Cute pics


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww! love their names! :laugh:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww they are adorable  They remind me of my first 2 cats, itchy and scratchy


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha love the names.... Mork calling Orson :lol:

Theyre beautiful


----------



## jay87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, they're coming on leaps and bounds and growing very fast now! They had their first supervised venture into the garden at the weekend  Seemed wrong to change Mork's name once we found out! lol


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Haha love the names.... Mork calling Orson :lol:


thats showing your age now...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ they are gorgeous, lovely shiney black coats, loving their names to, _


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> thats showing your age now...


:lol: :lol:

Hey id watch them now if they still showed them 
Na Nu Na Nu :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats do rather like black cats


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww very cute


----------

